# Apollo's Acres



## dajeti2 (Sep 3, 2005)

This is where I am going to be postingthe rabbit pictures. I have a few on my camera that I need to downloadand resize. I will try and add them sometime this week.

Tina


----------



## m.e. (Sep 3, 2005)

:hug:

Just felt like giving you a great big cyber-hug!

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## irishmist (Sep 3, 2005)

LOL ... the reason you are moving your thread isbecause of the chickens...tee hee tee hee .. look at youravatar..... Or are you gonna have to change that too! :X

susan


----------



## naturestee (Sep 3, 2005)

*irishmist wrote:*


> LOL ... the reason you are moving your thread is because ofthe chickens...tee hee tee hee .. look at your avatar..... Orare you gonna have to change that too! :X
> 
> susan


But I LIKE the chicken!


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 3, 2005)

I am actually going to be changing myavatar back to an Apollo picture but can't decide which one I want touse. No one is making me change it.

I was looking at the camera and I have like 6 pictures ofApollo at the beach, and guess what... they are 6 pictures of himsleeping. I will add them as soon as I can. I also have like 60pictures of the chickens to go through and resize. I'll be adding someof those to my albums.

You all are the greatest. Any thoughts on which pic I should use as my avatar?

Tina


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2005)

How about the possum face? That cracks me up every time!:laugh:


----------



## irishmist (Sep 3, 2005)

I like the Elvis sneer one!

Susan


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 3, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> I am actually going to be changing my avatar back toan Apollo picture but can't decide which one I want to use. No one ismaking me change it.
> 
> I was looking at the camera and I have like 6 pictures ofApollo at the beach, and guess what... they are 6 pictures of himsleeping. I will add them as soon as I can. I also have like 60pictures of the chickens to go through and resize. I'll be adding someof those to my albums.
> 
> ...




I forget who made the one for Tiny's name...but it rotates through fouror five pictures....maybe get someone (Zee I think?) to make you onelike that? Or it could rotate through Apollo and your otherbunnies!



Peg


----------



## Zee (Sep 3, 2005)

I forget who made the one for Tiny's name...butit rotates through four or five pictures....maybe get someone (Zee Ithink?) to make you one like that? Or it could rotate throughApollo and your other bunnies!

Peg

*Correct Peg !!

**If you want a rotating one Tina, let me know.

~Zee*


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 3, 2005)

Tina,

I, too, love that pic of Apollo doing the Elvis thing.
:elvis:


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 3, 2005)

I say possum face, that one ALWAYS gets me laughing!!!!!

Tina bo bina, i'm sorry such a turn of events has happened. but remember all of us here in the Jungle love you lots!

hugs'n'kisses!

:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a question.

I may be adopting a special needs rabbit. I saw his picture andI said that I would take him. So this is in the early stages of askingquestions.She said if I wanted him we could work on gettinghim here. So we need to talk more.

He is a young English Lop.Sometime in the first fewdays of his life he lost an eye. She thinks that perhaps mom stepped onhim and ruptured the eye. She is looking at the options for himconcerning the eye. Sadly she doesn't have a real rabbit savvy vet.There are questions about leaving the cavity open or should she have itstitched closed for him.

He looks great. If I do get him, what would be some of theadjustments I can make for him? It's the right eye that is gone. Ifthey choose to leave the eye cavity open how would I go about ensuringhe doesn't get infections in it? How would I go about cleaning it?Would I flush it?

Thanks I know y'all will have some great answers.

Tina


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2005)

Sorry i don't know about that but it's reallynice of you to take on a special needs bun. I'm sure it'll have a greathome with you!


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thank you. Nothing is definite I'm just trying to be ready if I do get him.

Tina


----------



##  (Sep 3, 2005)

Tina have her havethe Vet clean out the cavityand insure there is absolutely noinfection , If none is presenthave her have the vet Stitchit closed . any open cavity is a perfectbreeding ground for infectionsand flystrike , bots etc ,having it stitchedclosed there is no chance ofinfection getting in . nor any other unwantedcriiters.

No Vet leaves an opened eyecavity even with infection , therewill have to be a drain inserted Ifinfection is present .


----------



## Zee (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey T

What about an update ????

:groupparty:


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 3, 2005)

I just got a reply. So far so good. If Iam serious about wantingg him...which I totally am, they are going tobe setting up the railroad to get him here. He is only about 5 weeksold right now.

The vets in the woman's area won't stitch the eye because theysay he is to small and too young. So that will probably have to be doneonce he gets here. Which is ok. She's really good about checking itevery day. 

I am going to be calling my vet and talk to him about what weneed to do for him. So far everything looks great. I am going to askpermission to take one of the photos off the site so I can post ithere.

Gypsy, thank you SO MUCH. I will pass along what you said.

Tina


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Sep 3, 2005)

I hope you get him.. What the vet says about notclosing it cause he is young does kind of make sense cause he willstill grow and that might cause a problem but so couldinfection. 

Cristy


----------



##  (Sep 3, 2005)

How old is the baby actually ,? No matter theage the Eye can be stiched close ,actually the sooner done the better ,its easier for them to adjust theyounger the better


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thank you. I am really hoping andpraying he can call this home. I am trying not to get to excited but itis so hard not to. Nothing is definite yet.

It's like you said, it makes sense but then again it doesn't. We'll see what happens.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 4, 2005)

I am really worried about Apollo.

He is molting right now and it's the worst he's ever molted. Ihave been brushing him and giving him pineapple and papaya every day.He hasn't pooped ate or drank in the last four hours. I am treating himfor stasis. I am so scared. I will keep you all posted on how he'sdoing.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 5, 2005)

Sending thoughts/prayers......Hoping its nothing!!! Poop for us Apollo!!!!!


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 5, 2005)

Apollo Wollo Poopo!!


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh No not Apollo!!!!! On top of the moult is anything else bothering him? any more odd critters to spook him? Keep treating for stasis and keepus posted .


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Sep 5, 2005)

aww poor apollo, i hope he gets better. Ill keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh God I am so scared. I've never seen amoult like this. I pet him and just get handful after handful of hair.Still no poops no eating and no drinking. I am treating him still andwill keep doing. I am just really freaking out. I have been giving themall pineapple and pumpkin. I don't understand, I do everything you'resupposed to do to help pervent this. Please pray for my baby.

Tina


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 5, 2005)

Tina,

I'm praying. Please keep us updated...

Peg


----------



## Shuu (Sep 5, 2005)

:kiss: Get well soon Apollo


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 5, 2005)

We have five small poops!!!

I am so excited. He's fighting the treatments toothand nail. I'm just so very scared. They only thing I can think of isDale was running the saw outside today. He's building the new chickencoop. It's the only thing that been different but I was inside all dayand he never acted upset or scared.

I am just feeling so many emotions right now. I just can'tbelieve this is happening again. It's not fair. I am so scared. I'llkeep you posted. I'm going to go snuggle my baby boy.

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers. I saw how much theyhelped me and my bunch in the past and I have to believe they will workagain.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 5, 2005)

Apollo just gave me six stringers. I amso happy. I just wanted to update before I lay down for two hours. Henibbled some hay which is a great sign. Thank you everyone.

Tina


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2005)

SO Glad he isstarting to come round . keep at him withthe pumpkin and pineapple , keep us posted .


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

Keep those poops coming Apollo! Sending prayers your way Tina.ray:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 5, 2005)

Goodthoughts and lots of prayers sent to my favorite baseball bun!


----------



## Zee (Sep 5, 2005)

arty: Horray for Poops !!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh Tina, you must be frantic. How is the Big Boy doing today?

C'mon Apollo, we want poops and lots of them!!!

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 5, 2005)

OMG. so glad to hear things are starting to move!! Please keep us updated. more thoughts/prayers sent your and his way!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 5, 2005)

OMG. so glad to hear things are starting to move!! Please keep us updated. more thoughts/prayers sent your and his way!


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 5, 2005)

:groupparty:We have poops. They arestill on the small side but they have tons of hair in them and thereare LOTS of them. I'm so excited. I was terrified to go to sleep for afew hours because I was afraid of what I would wake up to. 

I am going to keep treating him with everything. He also drankon his own and ate a small amout of pellets. I think we are over theworst of it, I hope.

Thank you everyone for all the good thoughts and prayers. I amamazed how well he's doing compared to yesterday. Thank youeveryone.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 5, 2005)

:elephant: :groupparty:

:yes:For poops!!!!!! 

Good job Tina and Apollo!! :happybunny:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 5, 2005)

Phew! So glad he's getting better.Keep eating and pooping Apollo!!:bunnydance:


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 5, 2005)

ray:for more poops!


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 5, 2005)

Tina, i'm just seeing this now....

I'm glad little wollo is doing better, I will pray for more poops...

ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2005)

That's ma boy, Apollo. Having stringy poops is agood sign of things moving through. Apollo just likes tokeep us on our toes.

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Sep 5, 2005)

I just read this now. I hope Apollo is still giving you some poops. ray:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 5, 2005)

Any new update on Apollo?


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 5, 2005)

He's eating a bit more on his own andstill pooping WOO HOO!! I know he's no out of the woods yet but I amjust so excited. I won't be able to relax until he's 100% again. 

I want to thank you for all your prayers. They are definitely working. Thank you with all my heart thank you.

Tina


----------



## stanleysmommy (Sep 5, 2005)

Sure hope he's better soon!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh Tina I just found out that Apollo is under the weather. Hope he poops more.



FOrmore poops

Poop for mummie Apollo Wallo.

Angel and SweetPea


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 5, 2005)

Apollo is pooping again. They are theright size, shape and color. He's almost back to normal. I am on cloud9. He was even doing binkies earlier. I'm going to continue treatinghim for the next few days at least just to make sure we don't have himback slide. He was even giving me kisses earier to let me know he isn'tmad at me. 

He feels better too. You can see it in his eyes. He'seating and drinking on his own now too. I'm so excited.:groupparty:

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 5, 2005)

Glad to hear it!!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 5, 2005)

YAYYYYYYY!!!


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2005)

Phewwwwww , good news !!! glad to hear it .


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh my goodness! I just saw this thread-- Apollo no more scaring your mommy like that baby. you eatthat pumpkin and poop so your mom can rest. 

i'm so glad to hear he is doing better though. If he keepshaving problems maybe you can put some oats on top of some pumpkin toget him to eat more of it.

ray:for :apollo:*****&lt;-- poops


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Well somebunny is feeling better. Apollois getting pretty tired of me fussing over him. I walked in the kitchento get his next dose of pumpkin and he ran to the farthest back cornerof his cage. His cage is 4 feet long and 3 feet wide. 

As I opened his cage door so I could climb in there to get himhe lunged at me.:shock:No growling or anything just trying tobluff me out of his cage. When that didn't work he tried head buttingme out of his cage. Last but not least he started thumping at me.

I eventually bribed him out with some dried papaya and gave himhis treatment. Hewas so mad at me as soon as I set him downhe ran back to his cage and is now giving me the butt and y'all that'sa big butt.

Yea my baby is back to feeling better.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote: *


> As I opened his cage door so I could climb in there to get himhe lunged at me.:shock:No growling or anything just trying tobluff me out of his cage. When that didn't work he tried head buttingme out of his cage. Last but not least he started thumping at me.


I can see that with Apollo Wollo. Poor Tina getting some badluck with some butts and head buttin. Apollo you need to be good toyour mummie and eat them punkins so you can play more.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

SPM, I was just so shocked, he has neverlunged. He scared me senseless. I am just elated he feels well enoughto give me so much attitude. He definitely keeps me on mytoes.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 6, 2005)

I can see that. You should see SweetPea. I cannot go in the cage just to fill her food dish up, hay or her litterpan.She has to find her way out and if I don't let her watch out she willstart jumping all over me, bit my shoes and bite my clothes until I lether. I never do and she gets so ticked off when I close the door onher. She starts yanking on the door until she breaks free. Now shecan't cause we changed our cage from the regular grids to mesh grids.She is not pleased with her new door.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Sep 6, 2005)

Very happy that apollos feeling better tina.Chloe wont even take papaya..she will put it in her mouth and sling itacross the room..so i hope i dont have to go threw that with her..orill get a good kick or two.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 6, 2005)

SPM, I can just see it because Apollo isthe same way, minus the nipping, thank goodness. They can have suchattitudes can't they. I'm just soooooo glad he's feeling good enough toprotest and give me attitude. Attitude I can handle.

Iwuvbunbuns, Wollo won't touch fresh papaya, papyay juice orthe tablets. The one thing I found that he just loves is dried papaya.I buy different kinds and mix them for him. They have papaya toppingsfor birds I use, dried papaya I get at the health food store and I geta tropical dried fruit mix I buy at the grocery store.

Maybe you can try one of those for Chloe. Or have you triesthat already. I wish I could wavew a magic wand and then no bunnyanywhere would ever get GI Stasis again. Sadly all I can do is tellpeople to be watchful and be prepared. It is really scary to gothrough.

How is Chloe doing?

Tina


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Sep 6, 2005)

She is doing great, she just thinks everythingis hers. Shes already claimed every toy she finds..even my cats toys.Shes still a little shy towards my boyfriend but such a sweet heart tome. My mom and dad have suprised me, they arent really thrilled withrabbits but ever since ive gotten chloe they are always wanting me tolet her out in the living room to see her do binkies. Shes deffientlychanged my parents views on rabbits. And im also thinking about gettingher a boyfriend.

Ill deffiently try the dried Papaya. Hopefully she does like it, icouldnt imagine me trying to hold her down and forcing her to eatsomething.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 28, 2005)

I know I haven't been on much. My healthjust isn't all that great right now. I am working on getting myselfwell again. It's hard to type so please be patient.

All the fur kids are doing great. Sorry but no pictures of themfor awhile, at their request. They are all molting something awful.They all look like they got in a fight with a weed whacker and lost.They are a sad looking bunch, the poor kids.

I missed the memo. You know the one that declared today, Be ABad Bunny Day. I thought I had out witted Apollo. See I threw thatcouch, the one he pees on and in front of, in the trash. Silly me, Hewent and peed on my kitchen rug, Twice.:XHe poopedeverywhere, found my secret stash of paper I keep for him, and knockedJeremy down.

Koda and Norman finally have made themselves at home. Theybroke a plate, knocked over the garbage, and unraveled three rows ofthe blanket I am crocheting. Then Koda jumped into the dog food bag anddecided to have herself a snacl. Meanwhile Norman has chewed a whole inthe cracked corn I just got for the chickens and was helpinghimself.

I wanted to be mad but just couldn't. Considering how meek andtimid they were when they came here this is a welcome change. Ihollered at Koda to leave my crochet alone. Norman, looks at me verygrumpy and thumps at me for giving his wife what for. Mind you thelittle stinker is sitting smack dab in the middle of the pile ofyarn.

Hopi is out now and he has already moved Apollo's wee wee padsand peed on the floor. This is going to be a long intersetingday.

I'm afraid to see what the rest of this bunch is going to do for entertainment.:?

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 28, 2005)

Tina, I have been sooooo worried aboutyou!! But I heard you weren't feeling well, so I didn't wantto bother you. I hope you get to feeling bettersoon. I miss you!

:kiss:

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 28, 2005)

It started as a sinus infection andbronchitis. I'm finally over the worst of that and now have strepthtroat. Plus my rash is back and just giving me nothing but grief. Imissed you too Sweetie. You are never a bother.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi, Tina. Glad to see you back and glad you are feeling a little better.

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 28, 2005)

Welcome back! :sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 28, 2005)

Laura and Carolyn, thanks for thewelcome back. I can't wait to feel all better lol. I know Dale andJeremy really can't wait. They have been so awesome helping me.

Tina


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 28, 2005)

hi hope you get better soon,

Nicole


----------



## naturestee (Sep 28, 2005)

I've missed you, Tina! I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 29, 2005)

Yipeee Tina's back!! It's just not the some onhere without hearing the constant stories of your zoo crew! Glad tohear you are feeling better! :colors:


----------



## Jenniblu (Sep 29, 2005)

Wonder if she could train Apollo to takedictation for her. It is so good to hear stories from the Zooagain. Get some rest and hopefully we will hear more storiessoon.

:hug:


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Holey Moley lady, where have you been?!?!?!?!?

We have missed you here in the jungle.... How's my Jeremy doing? and my cutie pie 'wollo....



:inlove:


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi Tina! I wanted to say Hi! I'm glad you are back! Give Appolos posum face a big kiss for me! 

Love, SLG


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 29, 2005)

Nicole, hi, thank you for the good thoughts.

Naturestee, hi, how are you? I can't wait to start feeling better again. 

FreddyMom, hi, how are you, Freddy, and Vicky? 

Jenniblu, what a good idea. It's hard typing with my hands allswollen and wrapped up but it beats not being on at all. Seems like Ican't get enough sleep lol. I guess this is taking more out of me thanI realized. How's my baby Vash?

Lyndsy, Hey Momma, how are you and the Monkey Baby? How are myMonkey boys and Princess Emma? Jeremy is doing great. He loves schooland is getting awesome grades and loves being on the school safetypatrol. 

Apollo is being a great big stinker. They didn't get their runtime the other day so when I let Apollo out he sure showed me how madhe was. He peed and pooped everywhere.:X:XHe is so luckybunnies don't get spankings.

SLG, Hi Sweetie! How are you? I have something cool for you tosee. A friend made this for me and I want you to be the first to seeit. I gave Apollo a big smooch from you and some pineapple, his alltime favorite. He said thannnnnnnnnkk yooouuuuu soooooo much.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm doing ok! I'm not feeling as sick anymore! YAY!:groupparty:LMBO!

I'm sorry to hear you've been so ill lately... I was getting worried, i'd hadn't heard from you in SO long. 

Everyone is doing fine here. We've already been getting a TON of babygifts... and Tucker is too thrilled about the whole babynonesense either. I think they all sense something different about me,but Tucker's REALLY the only one so bothered by it... he nips me, triespushing me out of his way, digging up the carpet, pooping EVERYWHEREbut his litter box! He wants nothing to do with me either,before he would LOVE our snuggle time before bed. I could rubhim down, lokkinside his ear, and rub his little face. Now i'm lucky ifI can catch him to cut his nails without scars!

:kiss:


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better. That morning sickness is awful. 

I'm glad all the Monkeys and Princess Emma are doing so well. Iam shcoked at Tucker's reaction. I never thought he'd be the one to actthat way towards you. Hopefully as he adjusts to the you and the babyhe'll become his sweet loving self again.

I have begun work on one of my presents for you and the baby.Dale and I went to Walmart last week and we were in the baby sectionlooking at things for you. He picked out some things and I was likeDale we can't send her that, she's doing a Jungle theme. He said okfine, it's from thecritters.Needless to say yourare getting two sets of gifts. One from us humans at the Acres andanother from all the critters.

I can't seem to get better. I hate being this sick. The rabbitsare taking advantage of it too, let me tell you. They have been thenaughtiest bunch of bunns. Even Apollo who is always so good has beenacting like a brat peeing and pooping everywhere and tearing stuffup.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 30, 2005)

They're smart little buggers eh?!?!?!? When they know you're down, they take FULL advantage of it! LOL!

Oh Tina you are a sweetheart for sending the baby a gift. but you know you really don't have to do that... 

I'm starting my 10th week tomorrow, and I haven't goianed a pound, i'veactually lost weight with not being able to eat anything but crackersfor 2 months... and I already have the satrt of a potbelly! So becauseI haven't gianed weight I know it's not chubbiness, it has to be baby!So exciting! 

I went to Old Navy, and normally i'm not a huge shopper there, but theyare the only place that doesn't charge an arm and a leg for maternityclothes. They've got a HUGE selection too. They mark everything bytrimesters, which was GREAT because i'm in that inbetween stage rightnow, where NOTHING I own,(besides track suits) fits me. So I went inand bought some pants and tops, for 1st, and 2nd trimesters. 

My nan (gramma) just came back from England and brought some stuff backfor the baby. She went to the actual Beatrix Potter Farm, and got thebaby, a REAL Peter Rabbit(not live) and a lullabye book as well. MyAunt croched(sp?) the baby a GORGEOUS blanket. Peter's mum and dadbought the baby a stroller, and infant car seat set. This baby is aboutthe size of a plum, and already spoiled!!!!!

I'm glad to hear Jeremy is doing so well in school. You'll be sure andgive him a GREAT big hug and kiss from his family up here in the Jungle!

:hug:


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 30, 2005)

I was the same way when I was pregnantwith Jeremy. I lost more weight than I gained. I only gained 17 poundsand it was all baby Jeremy. 

A real beatrice Potter bunn and book, W:shock:W. That is so awesome.A car seat and stroller already, that rocks.

There is just something about a baby brings out theshopper in people. I had a baby shower to go to three weeks ago and hada blast. Plus it gave me lots of neat ideas for your little one. I knowI don't have to, I want to Sweetie. I love making things and this givesme a great reason to back away from the computer and work my mind aswell as my hands lmbo.We are going to be buying things here and thereand just send you one big package.

I can't begin to tell you how happy I am for you and Peter. My heart just melts when I think of y'all.

Love from all of here at the Acres.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 30, 2005)

Aw Lyndsy,

Congrats. I sure hope things go well and you get things for your babythat you want your child to have. Already spoiled I did that with mysisters 2 kids just when I found out she was pregnant.

I wish I could have a child a lil girl named after her grandma. Anne Shirley.


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Angel, that's sweet. I named Jeremy after my cousin and my grandpa. 

Well, the bunns made me swear not to take or post any pictureof them right now. They are a scraggly looking bunch right now. So hereare a few of before the fur started flying.











































































Hope you enjoy.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 30, 2005)

AHHHHHHH!!!

Cuteness overload!!!!  

Tomorrow is brush day for Chomps, he's looking pretty scruffy rightnow. Ok, he looks awful, I'll admit it! Can't keep up with it this timeof year!


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 30, 2005)

WOW! Tina they look GREAT! It makes me think I need to post some pics, it has been a WHILE!!!!

I've got a job for the weekend!


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Stephanie, That's this bunch. My armshurt from all the brushing. They are a sad looking bunch. I wascleaning all the cages the other day and Jeremy collected all the hair.He proudly held it up and said look mom, we have two bunnies we didn'teven know about.

Lyndsy, Oh that's great. Wait til I tell Jer he'sgonna get to see his Monkeys. He'll be so excited. We just love theMonkeys and Princess Emma. I still think back on when Jer first sawTucker and said that poor baby. After a few pictures he said poor babymy butt those rabbits are spoiled.

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Sep 30, 2005)

YES THEY ARE JEREMY, YES THEY ARE! :disgust:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 30, 2005)

Nooooo. Spoiled rabbits?? NEVER!


----------



## dajeti2 (Sep 30, 2005)

Oops, my bad lmbo, milk spoils, they are just really, really pampered. Kinda like this bunch of brats.

Tina


----------



## loplover (Sep 30, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Aw Lyndsy,
> 
> Congrats. I sure hope things go well and you get things for your babythat you want your child to have. Already spoiled I did that with mysisters 2 kids just when I found out she was pregnant.
> 
> I wish I could have a child a lil girl named after her grandma. Anne Shirley.




Your Grandmas name is Anne Shirley!:shock: Cool thats just like the book Anne of Green Gables


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey woman-- no fair not showing any moulting pics! j/k 

I just want to reach outand hug Apollo!Stormy looks so cute and innocent out on the grass. Hopi andChrista are simply dolls who look more and more alike each day:shock:. Koda looks so girly.

And now to the bunny that is quickly becoming my favorite...





&lt;--Psst, he looks kinda like my Uncle Norman in this pic.onder:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 1, 2005)

Wollo is a teddy bear with big ears lol. I'll give him a hug for you. 

I was telling Gypsy tonight in fact, that I really believe thatChrista and Hopi had the same daddy. Their facial Markings are tooalike to be mere coincidence.

Koda has fallen in love with the camera, she sees thecamera and she's posing just as cute as can be.

Stormy is so small. I never thought I would be owned by such a tiny girl. 

Norman always looks mad. He could be happy as a clam and hestill looks grumpy. I don't know what cracks me up more, his name or tefact he reminds you of your uncle.

Tina

P.S. I wanted to post some pics of the moulting bunch but I'mafraid they might get Night Of the Lepus on me and kill me in mysleep.:shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Tina,

Smart move to consider the upcoming showing of _Night of theLepus_ before you do anything that might make those rabbits in theleast bit annoyed with you. :shock:

Thankfully, my crew are starting to finish their molts. *Phew*. I swear I was breathing more hair than air.


-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 1, 2005)

I agree Carolyn. It's pretty bad when you wake up in the night cholking on hair... LOL!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 1, 2005)

I couldn't agree more. The rabbits arenot allowed in my room at all and when I was making the made yesterdaythere is hair all over the comforter.:shock:I am so ready forthis moult to be over. 

With all the hair flying around here you'd think this bunch would be as bald as Telly Savalis. 

Tina


----------



## lyndsy (Oct 2, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a bit of bad news. Apollo is onceagain on the verge of Stasis. Between the weather changing, my beingsick and this horrendous molt, I knew it was only a matter of time. Iwas so hoping to dodge the bullet though.

He pooped a tiny bit today. It was 12 pops smaller thanStormy's and all strung together. I have begun treating him thisevening. He is still eating on his own, drinking great, and peeing,just no poops. 

I've been brushing him constantly. He didn't want to do much soI gave him some newspaper and that motivated him to get up and move. Ihate that he's going through this again. I'll keep y'all posted on howhe's doing.

Tina


----------



## naturestee (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh no! Poor Apollo! I hope he starts feeling better soon!

ray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

:tears2:Still no poops.

He is still eating and drinking on his own reallygood. I just gave him another treatment. He's not as active as heusually is but he's still walking around. When Dale got home from workthis morning, he was able to get Apollo to play a game of tag for 5minutes. 

I am exhausted and going to lay down for a few hours. Dale willbe getting up in less than an hour and will be watching him for me. Ifanything changes good or bad, he'll wake me up. I'll update more afterI get up.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2005)

ray:

Come On, Apollo! 

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

UUGGGG...not again!!! Sending prayers and goodthought you and Apollo's way...silly lil man, this is NOT the way tosympathize with your mom not feeling well!!


----------



## 3Bears (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh no! (((((HUGS))))) to Appolo and you as well Tina... I hope he pulls out of this soon!!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2005)

Poor Apollo! I know his mommy willtake good care of him. Get well quick so you can welcome yournew brother home!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh No Apollo Wallo. Please Poop for mummie andget better. Oh Tina I wish I could come down and take over for few hrsso you can get well. Please do keep us updated.

Praying for Wallo to poop for you and praying that you get better as well Tina

Angel and MeatHead.

Ps I have started the neutri cal on MeatHead just a week ago since he has baby fur and should be molting that out soon.


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 6, 2005)

ray:Saying a prayer for poop..


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, Apollo, not again. C'mon and get pooping, and stop scaring your mom (and Us) half to death.

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Still no poops. Dale went to the storewhile I took a nap. He got me some more pineappple, nutrical, cannedpumpkin, Pedialyte and apple juice. 

I just misted Apollo hay with th apple juice so we'll see ifthat gets him to eat more. He's still not wanting to do much but layaround so Dale bought a newspaper. Hopefully that gets him up. I wasgoing to take him outside but dang it, it's raining.

Dale also got me some masks I can wear. With the fur flying mybronchitis and sinus infectionare worsening again so hopefllythe masks will help.

I will keep you posted.

Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 6, 2005)

UUUUGGGG.....come on Apollo, stop this nonsense!!!!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 6, 2005)

Poop Apollo! Poop!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 6, 2005)

Poor Tina, I sure hope it helps you so you can get better soon.

Come on Apollo Wallo poop for mummie.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 6, 2005)

Prayers for Apollo from me and SLG.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 6, 2005)

How is Apollo's appetite so far? I'mpraying that he will start eating and pooping again soon.Come on Sweet bunny, get better so your mommy can get some rest and getbetter herself.

:jumpingbunny:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Actually his apetite isn't half bad. Iwas surprised at how much he is actually eating without me enticinghim. Just no poops. He's not wanting to run and play so I get sneakyand tempt him with newspaper and a few minutes ago I broke out thedreaded TRUCK. He's having fun beating it up right now. 

I don't get it. I try everything in my power to avoid this fromhappening. They get tons of hay, pineapple and papaya every day.Pineapple juice and canned pumpkin twice a week. I brush them all-allthe time.

If Apollo doesn't get any better, tomorrow when I take him tothe vet I think I'm going to request an xray. I want to know what it isI'm dealing with. I'm sorry, I'm tired and stressed and rambling.

Thank you everyone.

Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Apollois in trouble again. He is not pooping and not wanting to eat. I calledthe vet. He wants me to continue treating him the way I am. If I noticehim back sliding to bring him in. But at this point it will stress himout less being treated at home. 

I stayed up with him all night. I kept telling him I love him and hehas to get better. I am exhausted and frustrated but trying so hard tostay positive. I even go outside and cry so I don't upset him. Jeremyleft for school this morning with tears in his eyes he's so worriedabout his brother. 

I want to thank PGG, Gypsy, Jenniblu, FreddysMom, Irishmist,Shuu,Cirrustwi and Tinysmom. You have all been so supportive and justan amazing source of information and strength. :hug:

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh, Tina. I'm so sorry you're having such a rough time with this. You and yours are in my prayers.

Hang in there, Wollo! You can do it, big guy!

Laura


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh No, Tina! I'm so sorry. How upsetting. Poor Apollo.

:sad: 

Praying very hard.

-Carolyn


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

:tears2:Thank you so much. It means so much to me both of you.

I laid on the floor and cuddled him last night. I explained tohim that mom can't get better until he gets better. I think it may havehelped because he took some wet parsley from me this morning.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 13, 2005)

No need for thanks, I just wish there was more I could do...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 13, 2005)

I've been thinkinga lot about how much Apollo has been sick lately. I tried to do alittle bit of research but didn't find what I was looking for. What Idid run across indicated that Flemish weren't as inclined to get Stasisas the smaller breeds of rabbits. I know that when Sebastian got it andsome of the other bunnies on the board have had bad bouts of it, theytook a week or two to really get back to normal. It seems like Apollorecovers fairly quickly from these episodes. Do you think it's possiblethat he has some other chronic ailment? Something that is not at allrelated to Stasis? Is there something that he could be getting into ona regular basis that could be upsetting his system, or any changes inany of his diet that dates back to when this began? 

I'm not nearly as educated as some of the people on the board aboutrabbit diseases. I'm trying to come up with what kind of problems couldreoccur like this and cause such upset to his system in such frequentepisodes yet allow him to seemingly recover so quickly... 

Any ideas from the "more educated" group?


Raspberry


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 13, 2005)

Tina I haven't spoke to you for such a long time. I am sorry to hear that our boy keeps getting poorly.

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Vickie


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh Tina - keep talking to your boy Apollo. I firmly believe that they can understandwhat we need from them.

Raz, way to think outside of the box on this thing. I thinkwe all have been wracking our brains to think of possible treatments,but finding a possible cause/effect is a good ideal too.

PS- Tina...no ...thank you for being my friend.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

The only thing I have noticed is he getssick when I am really sick. It really stresses him out for somereason.I know alot of people don't buy into that train ofthought. But this is the same bunn that when we went on our honeymoonflat out refused to eat. We had to come home five days early. An hourafter coming home and cuddling him he went and chowed down.

I've been battling a sinus infection, strep throat andbronchitis. When I am feeling especially poorly Apollo starts havingproblems. I improve and so does he. Two nights ago my bronchitisstarted flaring up bad again. Two nights ago he started having problemsagain.

I want to thank you all for the support, good thoughts and prayers.

Tina


----------



## irishmist (Oct 13, 2005)

I totally believe in that stuff, that is why Iasked you about in chat the other night. Dolphins are empathsas well, they have been known to diagnose tumours. Dogs knowwhen you are upset. So, why not rabbits? They are smartenough to be trained and taught tricks. Anything that has a soul shouldbe empathetic to you, especially when they have a special relationship.

I will send good thoughts out to you an Apollo!

Susan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh no! Remeber to take care of yourself aswellTina, after all if you are feeling better maybe Apollo will too.Sending prayers your way.ray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

I am trying not to get too excited incase it doesn't happen for a while again but Apollo pooped three tinystinky poops. I am glad he pooped but don't want to break out thefestivities yet. I know this is a long slow process, but yea hepooped.

He still won't eat anything but parsley on his own. He won'tdrink on his own yet either. He is peeing ok so I just have to keephydrated.

Susan, I'm glad you understand. I know some people don't but Ido. Last year I got sick like this and couldn't get out of bed. I stilldon't know how he did it but Apollo broke the latch on his cage door.He made a bee line straight to my room. We were still unpacking so 80%of the house wasn't even bunny proofed yet. He could have caused sortsof mischief but didn't. He laid down beside me and woke me up to checkon me.

Bunnys_rule, thank you. I'm trying to take care of myself aswell. I am soo ready for Apollo to feel better and have this behindus.

Thanks you everyone for your prayers and support.

:hug:

Tina


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 13, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your boy isn't doingwell. I hope both of you improve quickly. Some goodnews from Theresa - Otis is doing great and been running and binkyingwhen he is in his exercise pen. He'll be on the way to meetyou soon.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh Tina, I am so sorry that Apollo is havingproblems again. Perhaps you are going about things the wrong way.Instead of you helping him to get better, how about you go to bed, andlet Apollo come to look afteryou . Seriouslythough, I do think how we are feeling affects our rabbits - I am surethey can sense things. I will be keeping you and Apollo in my prayers.

Jan


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Seniorcats, Thank you. I tried to callTheresa but it wouldn't go through. I'm going to try again. I'm tryingto be patient and give everything a chance to work.

Jan, Thank you for your support and prayers. Poor guy really needs them right now.

I am including a few pictures. I am adding them because some people have never seen a really bad molt yet.

This is how much hair I get off him 6 times a day.






This is how he looks. All rough and spiky.





Now I may not be the brightest crayon in the box but I finallyout smarted Apollo. He despises pumpkin. Will spit it out as fast asyou can syringe it in him. So if it works for nutrical, why not pumpkin.





It tastes so bad he munches some parsley to get the taste out of his mouth.





Tina


----------



##  (Oct 13, 2005)

:laughOORR WALLOOOO!!!!!!

well at least you know what he would look like asa Fawn or OrangeFlemish lmao!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 13, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> :laughOORR WALLOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> well at least you know what he would look like asa Fawn or OrangeFlemish lmao!!


lmao gypsy!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 13, 2005)

He sure doesn't look impressed at being out smarted!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 13, 2005)

Poor Wallo. Too cute. Hey perfect halloween costume Tina. Take him trick or treatin like that.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness look at poor 'Wollo!:shock:


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 13, 2005)

Dang, Tina, I think you need to submitthis picture to the angry bunnies thread...oh, and sleep with one eyeopen. Apollo does not look amused.:laugh:


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Apollo pooped a little bit at 2am. Hestill won't eat anything but parsley on his own. :dunno:I'm not surewhat that's about. He did act like he was going to nibble some hay or apellet or two but nope. I should be in bed but I can't sleep knowing mybaby doesn't feel good.

Poor baby, I hate putting the pumpkin on him like that but it'sthe only way to get it into him. Well that and the Nutrical. But it'ssfor his own good.

Apollo is going to go with us to go pick up Otis tomorrow. It's3&amp;1/2 hours each way. Thankfully Apollo loves car rides. I justdon't trust any one else to give him his treatments. So I will begiving them to him in the car. The van has a small fridge in it and Ibought a bottle warmer for baby bottles to warm up his liquids forhim.

I really want to thank everyone of you, for your thoughts andprayers. They have helped so much. I also want to thank you for makingme laugh when all I want to do is lay down and cry. It helps soooooooomuch to laugh, it helps keep things in perspective for me. So ThankYou.

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 14, 2005)

Poor Apollo! :sad: The two of you must be exhausted! 

I'd be a bit concerned that he'd take in more hair by cleaning itoff ofhim. No?? 

Hope it goes well getting Otis. 

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 14, 2005)

The picture isfunny, well, I'm sure it isn't the least bit funny to poor Wollo! But,I would really worry that having him lick the pumpkin off of his furright now would complicate the problem. With him being in such a heavymolt, (as your other photo pointed out)then I would thinkthat encouraging him to lick himself even more, might not be ideal. Itjust seems like he'd be ingesting all the more hair that you are tryingto get eliminated from his system to begin with...

Sebastian hates, hates, hates pumpkintoo. Won't touch it. I have to syringe it to him whenever he get it.

I do remember a long while backMyBunnyBoys was experimenting with a recipe for bunny cookies or cakesor something like that. Maybe she, or someone else has a recipe forsomething that has pumpkin in it? If not, maybe we as a group shouldcome up with one? After all, we are very bright and we have some veryeducated folks around here... This is something we could pursue forbunnies like Apollo and Sebastian. 

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 14, 2005)

aww poor apollo!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 14, 2005)

Aw Poor Tina and Apollo. I forgot you are comingup to Pa tomorrow for Otis. Yay you must be excited. make sure you postpics. Tina you need to get better too and I know it is hard gettingbetter while worring about Apollo. Take care adn Apollo getbetter for mummie so she can get better.

Tina give Wallo a kissie from me.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Where I put the pumpkin I groom extragood before I even think about putting the pumpkin on. Poor babydespises it but he will not let me syringe pumpkin to him. I tried andtried. The last effort resulted in Apollo with a mouthful of pumpkin herefused to swallow for over an hour. This really is the only way to getit in him.

I bit of good news. He has pooped a bit more at 6am. just thetiniest bit. But that tiniest bit shows that it's getting through. Heseems to be feeling a bit better now. This morning he was a bitlethargic. Now he played with his video case and even chinned a fewthings.

Now a bit of a story.



I love Apollo with every fiber of my being. He is my baby andevery second I am given with him is a true blessing. Thatsaid...

Hebetter be thanking his lucky stars bunnies don't getspankings.



I have beenmonitoring Apollo's fluid intake andoutput. Well for three hours last night there was lots of input but nooutput. Needless to say I started freaking out. I am packing up histreatments because we are going to the vet. 

I give Koda &amp; Norman kisses and tell them I'll be backlater. Next is Christa's turn. I take two steps and Wham, I am on mybutt and don't know what the heck just happened. As I'm sitting therewaiting for any broken bones to make themselves known, I notice I'mwet.

Whatin the world is going on??

I slowly get up. That's when I notice the smell. I am covered in PEE. Ewww. I am covered in PEE!!!

Apparently when a bunn isn't feeling well, it is much better topee behind someone else's cage. I thought he was going back there toget as far away from me as possible.:tears2:NO it wasto

.Funny how during all this the offending bunny is no where to befound.

So in the end, Apollo didn't need the vet he needs a diaper.Meand Miss Clairol are quickly becoming fast friends. Suddenly, I'm notfeeling so bad about posting that picture of him looking like an orangecrayon.

*********

I also want to thnk everyone for your continued good thoughtsand prayers. They are working. He definitely seems to have a bit moreenergy today.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 14, 2005)

ROFL that stinker!!! His way of getting back at you it would seem!!! Hey, at least its good to know theres some output!!!

Your doin a great job Tina, keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have Awesome News!!!!!!

I decided to spice things up for Apollo. I started giving himtreatment. OK this sounds weird but it works lol. I use a turkey basterto give Apollo his pellet slurry. I mix pellets, finely cut hay,chamomile tea and pumpkin. Well baby took not one , not twobut three and a hlaf basters just now. I was shaking I was so happy.Since he did so good for that part I stood outside with him to give thepineapple to him. He took 8 teaspoons WILLINGLY y'all. He sucked it uplike it was vanilla water. 

I held him in my arms and just hugged him to me. I told himwhat an awesome boy he was and how proud I am of him. Jeremy and I justgroup hugged him and cried.

I know y'all would understand how happy I am and I couldn'twait to tell you. My arms are shaking from holding him so long lol. Iam going to go snuggle my baby boy.

Way To Go :apollo:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tina


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 14, 2005)

Great news Tina. Give that boy a huge hug from me. I just wish I could do it in person. 

Come on Wollo baby!!

Vickie


----------



## aurora369 (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, that's really good news!! I betyour feeling _VERY_ relieved!! My last mini rex doe diedof stasis. The good rabbit vet was on vacation so I had tosee the other vet, and he didn't give me very good advice. Bythe time I knew what this stasis stuff was about, it was toolate. Now I'm paranoid about it, I understand your worry.

Keep up the good work Wollo!!



--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh Tina, this is such good news. Way to go Apollo!!! Hopefully, things are getting back on track. Well done to you and Jer 

Jan


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 14, 2005)

WOW, that IS great news!! Good job Wollo...now....on to more poops!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 14, 2005)

Oh thank god!! I'm so proud of your boy and so relieved for you!! I really hope he keeps it up!


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Jeremy had the honor and privelege ofbeing pooped on.Apollo pooped three poops on him as Jeremy was carryinghim into the living room for yet another treatment. 

I think the last treatment really filled him up because he onlytook half the pumpkin and his regular amount of pineapple. He loves theinfant gas drops.:dunno:

I also had to give him a bath. He was not pleased but let meclean him up. I brushed him out really good. He looks much better butthe poor baby is stained orange yellow and brown. Would you believe heeven let me clip his nails without too much fuss.

What an angel he is being today. OhI thought ofsomething today that might help. After I burrito Apollo I hold him likea baby in my arms. When I syringe feed him, there tends to be somedribbles. These dribbles usually end up on my shirt or pajama. 100shirts later I remembered he has the bib Dale got him. I put it on himand VOILA clean shirt and cleaner Wollo. Something to keep in mindheaven forbid your rabbit gets ill.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 14, 2005)

Not a bad idea Tina. I shall get one soon so I can keep it on hand.


----------



## sfritzp (Oct 14, 2005)

Tina - I am so happy Apollo seems to be on the mend!
I've always enjoyed your very discriptive renditions of his antics, andI have to say today I was thinking of him (and you) off and on all daytoday, and offering up some prayers for the big galoot.
Orange is NOT his color by the way...:disgust:


----------



##  (Oct 15, 2005)

Mom is taking a bath so I snuck on. 

:disgust:I can't believe mom showed you all that picture.That's not fair. I can't show pictures of mommy looking yucky.

Thank you for thinking and praying for me. It is helping.

:apollo:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 15, 2005)

The biggest Hugs!!!

Apollo will be dearly missed.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 15, 2005)

Tina I am just in a total shock and I thoughtthat he would get better for you. I truly am sorry Tina, Jeremy, andDale. I will be praying for you all. Tina I will post his tribute on mysite as well for ya.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm terribly sorry for your lost 

:sad:

I give all my best wishes to you and your family.

Apollo with be dearly missed. Rest in Peace

:rose:

K&amp;E


----------



## edwinf8936 (Oct 16, 2005)

That is how Mr. Z is shedding now. Thelast time he went into stasis and was at the vets for 10 days, Istarted to think he would not make it. It wasdepressing. He is shedding real bad again like thattime. This time I asked the vet and she said to give him somePineapple juice. I wanted to get a head start on stopping anyproblem again. He was pretty sick last time. Hehates to be picked up and does not let me brush him or pull his loosefur out.

Ed


----------

